# Night training



## Jenna Rowe (Jun 6, 2020)

Hi! 
we have a 5 nearly 6 month old, he is still getting us up at least twice a night only once needing the loo, he is in a crate in the kitchen at night we wanted to start letting him out to sleep with the other dogs but he is still to destructive. 
we would usually let our puppies bark it out but we have a young family and cannot do this, any advice how to extend his sleep and how to train him affectively would be gratefully received.
He has lots of exercise in the day per his age and has a lot of mental stimulation to, 
Thank you


----------

